# Have you tried Dr. Oz's raisins?



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

My joints hurt so bad from milking - I could not get my fingers closed all of the way.

My FIL swears by Dr. Oz's drunken raisins. You pour gin over raisins and let them sit for a week. What a relief. I eat 9 raisins every night and all of my joints work better. My sister thinks that it is helping her - and she has all kinds of problems.

Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

My mothers friend swears by it too, for her arthritis and COPD. I think it might be the gin makes you not care if you ache or cant breathe lol


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Maybe I should try it. Don't the raisins taste really bad though? How many raisins in how much Gin & can you keep using the gin over as you eat the raisins out of it?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Why would the raisins taste bad?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

From soaking up the gin I thought.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

Shygal said:


> My mothers friend swears by it too, for her arthritis and COPD. I think it might be the gin makes you not care if you ache or cant breathe lol


LOL :hysterical:

Seriously though....I hadn't heard of this. I may have to give it a try! I have terrible carpal tunnel in my right hand. I'm willing to try anything


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It's been a "cure" since before the Internet. Seriously. Dr. Oz didn't invent it.

http://arthritis.about.com/od/alternativetreatments/f/raisinsgin.htm


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for the link Alice. I put Gin & Golden raisins on my list for my next trip to town.
I'm going to try it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Can I just drink the gin and use the raisins to make raisin pie?

At the estate auctions in southern Missouri, one of the concession ladies makes the best pies in the Universe. Her raisin pie is a good reason to attend an auction, even if you don't want to buy anything!

http://www.food.com/recipe/golden-oldie-old-fashioned-raisin-pie-125144


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I Love raisin pie & I used to love Gin to with grapefruit juice. Maybe I thought the grapefruit juice made it a healthier drink.
Did you ever hear the old saying "Gin Makes You Sin"?


----------



## Faith (Jun 13, 2008)

I take a teaspoon of gin soaked raisins each day for my arthritis in my fingers. My father in law sold me on them a couple of years ago. His arthritis was so bad that he couldn't open his hand, after a couple of weeks of the mixture, you wouldn't even know that he had arthritis. It takes a few days to kick in.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

I actually tried this a few years ago didn't seem to help and I started having awful nosebleeds.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

Dr. Oz does not say that he invented this - he just reminds us of old natural cures.

I fill a mason jar half way with raisins and then cover them with the gin - they do expand so that will fill the jar. I did not have golden raisins at first so I just used regular ones.

It is the combination of the juniper berries in the gin and the raisins that make it work. The raisins taste good and I did not like gin before. I do take them at night since they have a good kick.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

One of the best things for chronic pain is a low glycemic, low(er) carb diet. Not all out Atkins, but much less or no grain, get your carbs from low glycemic sources like vegetables, sweet potatoes etc, eat plenty of protein and healthy fat (coconut oil, avacadoes, palm oil, fish oil, grass fed animal fat etc). I had chronic back pain that was becoming pretty severe. Since I use my back for everything (I do natural hoof care, plus lifting feed around here, cleaning out stalls etc) it was becoming a huge problem and limiting my ability to work. I also had wrist pain particularly in my right wrist (went through a few months where I had a lot of numbness in my hand as well, every morning my arms were numb and in the day my hands would be numb some of the time). Took about a month and a half to two months but after years of back pain my back is about 99% (gets a little stiff after I work hard- perhaps that is normal anyway). Was a little while back I was sitting in the theater watching a movie and I realized something was different in my back, I realized it didn't hurt! I've also lost about 9 lbs and I come from a family of people who could live off of air.

Get yourself a blood sugar monitor from Walmart, take it every morning when you get up before you eat anything. Ideally, it should be below 90, but at least below 100. Above 120 is diabetic range. Also, test your sugar about 30 mins to 1 hr after you eat it should never go above 140, above 140 you are actively damaging your body, particularly your eyes. Test again at 2 hours, it should be below 120. When your blood sugar is off, nothing in your body can work right and it's not just about diabetics. Most people in this country are insulin resistant. With a blood sugar monitor, you can find what foods and meals you do well on and which ones are silently killing you. Because I work physically so much, I didn't believe I coudl have blood sugar problems (exersize increases insulin sensitivity). I didn't believe it until I saw the numbers on the monitor. 

If a person was only going to have one tool for monitoring their health I wouldn't pick scales or even a measuring tape, but a blood sugar monitor. 

Healthy blood glucose levels were a big common factor they found in people who lived to be 100. 

Good article on blood sugar: http://chriskresser.com/when-your-“normal”-blood-sugar-isn’t-normal-part-2


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Backfourty said:


> Thanks for the link Alice. I put Gin & Golden raisins on my list for my next trip to town.
> I'm going to try it.


I can picture your jar of gin and raisins right next to your jar of brewing kefir on your kitchen counter lol!:clap:

I MUST try this!!! Gin and golden raisins on my list too :happy:


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Snoop dog must be in great health 

Hadn't heard about mixing with the raisins. Interesting


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Minelson said:


> I can picture your jar of gin and raisins right next to your jar of brewing kefir on your kitchen counter lol!:clap:
> 
> I MUST try this!!! Gin and golden raisins on my list too :happy:


Maybe I'll at least forget about the pain after all the above!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ditto on the "eliminate or reduce grains" thoughts above.

We started the Paleo lifestyle in the summer. I wanted to lose a few pounds, and hubby had a heart attack. We've both lost weight, and hubby's sciatica and finger joint pains have all but disappeared. Grains (especially wheat) are HIGHLY inflammatory.

Maybe that's the key to the raisins and gin? Anti-inflammatory?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Backfourty said:


> Thanks for the link Alice. I put Gin & Golden raisins on my list for my next trip to town.
> I'm going to try it.


A pharmicist told me the cheaper the gin is, the better it works!
An analization narrowed it down to a specific chemical compound found in gin, that creates the physical relief.
And that compound is found at a higher concentration in the cheap gin.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I have 2 friends that do this and it works for both of them. I don't know how it would be for your goats. BUT dogs cannot have raisins! Raisins (and grapes) are toxic for dogs.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Ditto on the "eliminate or reduce grains" thoughts above.
> 
> We started the Paleo lifestyle in the summer. I wanted to lose a few pounds, and hubby had a heart attack. We've both lost weight, and hubby's sciatica and finger joint pains have all but disappeared. Grains (especially wheat) are HIGHLY inflammatory.
> 
> Maybe that's the key to the raisins and gin? Anti-inflammatory?



I'd like to loose a few pounds as well & have been trying to eat healthy.
I thought the keifer was good for you but hadn't read about the grains being bad for arthritis. I have it bad in my neck & spine. Also in my knee's & hands.
I want to try both keifer & the raisins. Is one going to take away from the other?


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> It's been a "cure" since before the Internet. Seriously. Dr. Oz didn't invent it.
> 
> http://arthritis.about.com/od/alternativetreatments/f/raisinsgin.htm


Thank YOU!! My Daddy used to do this, as did my Gammy, as do I now that I am getting up there in years, it helps, I don't know why, but it does, a LOT! 

Dr. Oz, bah!

Annie


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think mix the raisins and gin in with the keifer. 

Here's a link to the problem with wheat and other grains:
http://whole9life.com/2010/03/the-grain-manifesto/

Note: some of the paleo programs are anti-diary products, but it's store bought cow milk that is the problem. Raw milk and goat milk are ok on Paleo/Primal. It sometimes takes some digging to find that, as most people don't think dairy as in raw like us goat folks.:nanner:


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

Kefir has no real grain in it. The starter just looks like grain. I found this out by looking for what type of grain I needed to start a kefir starter - I love being blonde sometimes


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Suzyq2u said:


> *Snoop dog must be in great health *
> Hadn't heard about mixing with the raisins. Interesting


Snork. I thought the same thing.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

My babysitter when I was a kid swore by them. She said either they really helped or the gin in the raisins made her not care.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Put my golden raisins in a jar with Gin today, we'll see how they work. I know I have to let them set a week or 2 first until the Gin evaporates.

Dh thought I was a little nuts before now he says he knows I am.
Going to try not eating grains, especially wheat like you suggested too Alice. Hope I can do that one but I love bread, cereal, pasta & rice but I'm going to try hard!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

OK, if I'd *read* that link, I would have found another one. I don't think the gin should evaporate. It should soak INTO the raisins. I wouldn't want fruit flies getting into my raisins, so I'm going to put a lid on mine!


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I still like the idea of drinking the gin and making raisin pie......


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

Sure glad nobody ever told my dogs that they couldn't eat raisins they love them.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> OK, if I'd *read* that link, I would have found another one. I don't think the gin should evaporate. It should soak INTO the raisins. I wouldn't want fruit flies getting into my raisins, so I'm going to put a lid on mine!



I was worried about that too but the one link I read said it would evaporate so I put a coffee filter over the top of my jar. I'm sure most of it soaks in the raisins though.


Caliann if this doesn't make us feel better I may make raisin pie & have a Gin & grapefruit drink along with it!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I bought golden raisins today at the store. Just now, I dug in the pantry and discovered there wasn't any gin. Tequila, vodka, rum, etc. No gin.

So, I ate some raisins, and now I'm drinking a shot of vanilla rum.

Will that work?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

It sounds good but not sure you'll get the same effect.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Judy, I know the dogs love them, but they are bad for them


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Raisins and grapes _can_ cause acute renal failure in dogs. The other thing that causes renal failure that comes to my mind is antifreeze 

http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/raisins.asp

ETA, I tried them, but since my problem turned out to be fibromyalgia, they did nothing but taste nasty


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

We got some golden raisins today and some gin. It is in a container in the fridge right now soaking. My DH was all for it.........cant figure out why I'm the gin drinker in the house!!!
Alice in Virginia


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Somehow, this wasn't what I expected when I clicked on a thread about goats and raisins...:nana:!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

CarolT said:


> Raisins and grapes _can_ cause acute renal failure in dogs. The other thing that causes renal failure that comes to my mind is antifreeze
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/raisins.asp
> 
> ...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Apparently my mind had blocked out what gin tastes like, OR hubby bought really cheap gin. :grit:


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

I do not like the taste of golden raisins but I started out stealing my goats regular raisins and those taste much better.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Gin reminds me of trying to chew pine sap  Ick. Bad idea from my brother when I was a little girl...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo medicinal and alcohol....ick.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

See that's what I was afraid of. I only tried 1 raisin so far because I thought they were supposed to soak for a week or two & it was just like Alice said, tasted so medicinal & like alcohol! I hope I can do 9 everyday & More important I really hope it works.


----------



## Lacybo (Jan 30, 2012)

Good morning Ladies,

I have had arthritis since I was 12. At 15 my mother finally got me to start drinking 2Tablespoon each Braggs vinager and honey in 16 oz of water. Most of my life I drank in hot water. 

1 year ago my husband had trigger fingers in each hand. Water on his knees and a bone spur on his colar bone. I didn't know how to help him so I offered him my vinger and honey drink. Okay, he didn't like it hot and he stuck in the refrigerator. Wow that is really is good. Today he no longer has trigger fingers unless he goes a week without it then his symtoms return. No longer has water on his knees, and to our surprise one day he came in and showed me that his very large bone spur had vanished. (About a year after doing the vinger and honey). 

Most recipes call for 1 teaspoon to 8oz of water. But, we have had such wonderful results more is better. Oh yeah, do not take this drink later in the day since the honey will keep you wired. I think they are sellin something similar at the health food stores as a energy drink.


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

OK, I need clarification. Bought the raisins and gin. Filled half of a small mason jar with raisins and covered them with the gin. Placed the mason jar cover on the jar and set the jar on the counter. I guess I interpreted the gin would soak into the raisins. Now that I have reread these threads, I don't know if that is right (covered, uncovered, counter, fridge, soak, evaporate).

Decided to check back with the pros


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I did what you did. I think it's soaking in.


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

I think ours is soaking in too. Thanks for the reassurance. My DH hates taking meds and (under doctor supervision) has cut his down to one pill every other day. He is very determined to get off them at some point, so maybe this will aid progress toward that goal. All I'm really looking forward to is relief from the pain he lives with and works through each day. He's a sleep with heating pads and heating pads on ankles and wrists at 4 AM each morning before he can get moving and get to work.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I too have mine setting on the counter covered with a ccoffee filter so the sir can still get in or out. I do think it's soaking in because the raisins are looking plumper.

I wouldn't keep it in the fridge, but what do I know this is new to me as well so I'm learning along with some of you too.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

I just tossed mine to the back of my mouth and swallowed. No way could I chew them! And a quick toothbrush afterward... I was desperate so I tried it for a few months, but am kind of glad I didn't have to keep going...


----------

